# chicken livers????



## scamper (Apr 2, 2004)

Is it OK to feed my cats cooked chicken livers? I pre-cooked them, then freeze them in a bag, and give them some once or twice a week. Just thought I would check. Thanks


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, cooked livers are fine. Raw livers are high in taurine, after they're cooked I can't say how nutritional they are but shouldn't hurt.

You can feed them raw liver as well as long as you trust the source. When you cook the food, you lose some of the nutrients...if you know what I mean. If you are worried about bacteria just freeze it for a month and it will kill off any parasites you may be worried about. Or, a good rinsing off with cold water should be just fine.

Cats have a very strong gut and will throw it up if it's no good. Whereas it takes people a much longer time to digest something, kitties digest foods _much _faster.  Many people feed their cats raw and have been doing it for years and years with no problems.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I feed my boys raw meat as a treat, liver and heart are special favourites. It's what they are built to eat. BUT, I get the meat for them from a local butcher who gets his meat directly from a natural farm. There is no factory farming involved, so my cats are not ingesting the tons of chemicals and drugs they pump into those poor creatures, which are wiped out before we eat the meat by cooking it. For this reason, I wouldn't give my pets raw meat from the supermarket shelf, except in very small amounts.

Ems


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Liver is great for your cat, but be careful. Liver contains high leves of vitamin A and it's poineous when fed in to high amounts. Not more than 10 % of the cats total food intake should be liver.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My cats LOVE dried liver treats! Also, we were having steak for dinner the other night....while I was getting it ready Maleke was sniffing like CRAZY...so I decided to give him a piece of it raw. He LOVED it. It was only a tiny piece because I was worried I would make him sick since he's not used to it.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

For liver, it must be organic. The liver is the major detoxifying organ in the body and stores many toxic compounds. Commercial chickens are fed lots of antibiotics; I would not trust the liver from those birds.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

